# anyone testing on dec 3rd?



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has same test date? x A

Dec 3rd Testers (If ive missed anyone let me know







)

Nevergiveuphope





























Kate





























Worzelbug




































Grovecottage





































Mrs





























Kentishcat81





























Red Head





























Jasmine3




































Rachel Petch




































Samd24





























Midsarah





























Ruth157




































Jayne71




































Abike78





























Dondi moon






















Julie 2001






















Macwilliams


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi   

My test date will be the 3rd Decemeber, although havent had ET yet   . My clinic always go 14 days after ec and that was today, so all being well i'll be have ET next Mon/Wed and OTD on the 3rd   

Sending you lots of     

Kate x


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh, good luck for youe ET! Mine was last wednesday, I had one, two day old, 4-cell embie put back and am now trying to relax until the 3rd! Be lovely to be able to help each other stay sane along the way!
Anna x


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

hello,

I will be testing on Dec 3rd.  Had 2 6/8 cell embryos transferred on Saturday.  Hope everything goes well for both of you.  

Hope the transfer goes/has gone well and sending you both good wishes for the next few weeks.  
Already feeling the side effects of the cyclogest.  Sigh...here begins the obsessing!!

xx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

hello worzelbug! yup, the obsessing has most definately got the better of m,e this time - i think i'm even more scared than i was first time round. Keep swinging from hugely excited and optimistic to sad and down that it wont have worked... got a few twinges yesterday and was hoping that was a good sign, but then today nothing.... ahhh. Snd the cyclogest, well... only three words to say there... nipples of steel!! 
Hope your holding up ok. 
Kate if your ET is today good luck hun.
What sort of things do you gys do to try and relax over these 2 weeks? I've booked time off work cos I have a very stressful and sometimes confrontational job. I'm trying to stay busy at home, there's only so much day time tv that i can watch before i start to go crazy so i've been baking and walking the dog a lot!
Anyawy, just sending you both lots of positive vibes xxxxx A


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello,

Yes I know what you mean.  I got a few pains when we first got home from ET.  I panicked a little and phoned the hospital.  They were very sweet and had to remind me that i had EC a few days ago and would be sore.  Had a bad night last night.  Woke up with really severe period pains, i was actually crying out which i never do and my partner had to get up to get me some paracetamol which i never never take but i could not settle.  Was very tearful as the last time i got like that it was on my last cycle and it was all over.  I am hoping it is just the cyclogest giving me hellish constipation as my ovary is stuck to my bowel so they said it would cause discomfort.  Sigh.  I can understand you being more scared this time.  Part of me feels the same.  It feels like there is a lot more riding on it this time and i am so aware of some of the signs(when i got pains last night I wouldnt go to the loo because i was so scared i would see blood).  However, I have spent a fortune going to acupuncture this time and have found a really good lady who teaches me ways to relax and stay calm during the whole process.  I was never really a believer in anything alternative before,  but the techniques she has taught me to take time out and relax and breathe in certain ways to combat adrenalin when it gets the better of me have been so helpful and helped me stay a lot calmer this time. So part of me feels a lot better prepared(so far) and finding it easier to cope with, however i am only on day 3 post transfer....

As for things to do.  I have prepared myself with countless films, box sets etc.  I have bought some jigsaws(i never do these but thought they would be good for having to concentrate on something) my partner has got my sewing machine down out of hiding and i will put a few things together and baking too..River cottage recipes are going down a storm.  I too decided not to work again this time but last time i didnt move much for the whole 2 weeks, this time i am moving about as its apparently important to keep the blood moving around the uterus, also to prevent stagnation of the liver?? and most importantly prevent constipation which I suffer with terribly with cyclogest.  Not going crazy but getting about a bit.  Will go for a walk tomorrow(wish I had a dog to motivate me- we have cats and their main goal seems to be chasing their own tails and sleeping?) but at the moment i am keeping my tummy warm whilst the embryo develops(all guess work and info from acupuncturist but doing as she says a little as this is her key area). 
Oh and...i have got my self a care pack so i will be pampering myslef every day.  facials and manicures etc.  Never do this so thought it would be a nice treat.  Its not like i dont have the time to pass!  I am putting a routine in to my day as well so i have to stick to it a little rather than drifting from one thing to the other(we will see how long this lasts though). We bought loads of board games aswell so that when my partner comes in we are not glued to the telly and we are both distracted.  So far it has worked.  We will see though, this time next week I am sure I will be glued the internet looking for signs for each day post transfer.

xx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

hi girls, i am testing on the 3rd. This is my first transfer and had 2 day 3 FET, one 7cell and one 8cell. terrified. getting lots of sore twinges in tummy, pretty constant. but other than this no symptons. ad transfer last thursday.
emotions are extremely high at the minute!   i have everything crossed for you guys, and i am so glad to have found other girls testing on the 3rd!
fingers crossed for us all
Cathy xx


----------



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,
My test date is also the 3rd December   
I have my transfer today. 1 blasto transfered. 

I've only been at home today and I already don't know what to do with myself. I've booked the whole week of work but now thinking to go in on Wednesday. 

x x x


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi ladies  

My OTD is also the 3rd December.... I had my ET today. I had one blast transfered

This is my first ICSI... i'm really nervous can't stop thinking about it arrrghhhhh!

Sending you all


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,
My test date is also 3rd December. It's my first ICSI and I'm trying to stay positive. I had EC on 17/11/10 and two 4 cell embryos transferred on 19/11/10. It's 2am and I can't sleep for thinking about it!!!! I've been using the Zita West relaxation CD and had acupuncture this evening. I've had some time off work but I'm due back on Thursday and hoping it will be a good distraction. 

Anyway must go to bed, this can't be good for the body or the little ones  
Sending you all lots of positive vibes x


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

hello,

congratulations to everyone with their embryos on board!
Redhead- sounds like you have it nailed with the relaxation.  I have found acupuncture to be really helpful this time round.  Wishing you lots of luck.  

kentishcat81 and mrs, wow you both went to blast, thats great news.

grove cottage- so far so good for you.  great cell embryos.  hope you are feeling ok.  It is an emotional roller coaster.

Kate, hope all went well with transfer?

nevergiveuphope- hope all is ok with you.

Sending you all  

xx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello All

I would also like to join the 3 Dec test club! 

I had two embryos transferred on Saturday 20.11 - I think one was 5 cell & one 6 cell - its funny how your brain turns to mush and you forget to as the obvious questions like Embryo quality & cells etc - In fact post EC, when the embroyologist called me to tell me two of my five eggs collected had fertilised, the only thing I could think to ask was ' are they nice?' lol ! Fortunately she just laughed and said they are fine..... but hey, how are you supposed to know what the right questions are There is only so much reading you can do, and info you can process - and its my first ( hopefully only) IVF cycle!!

Ive had two days resting up & decided to rejoin the real world and go to my evening class last night.  The last two sessions, I have had to excuse myself for a short while to do my injections, and last week the tutor asked if a was a diabetic !!

This week, he suddenly shouted at 8.00pm infront of everyone, "OMG, you forgot to take your injections" to which I had to reply its ok my treatments over!!!

On that note, to bring some humour into my life, I thought I would pose the questions, a) what is the most craziest excuse you have had to use to excuse yourself to take your injections, b) where is the strangest place (location, not body part!) you have had to take your injections?

My answer to b) is at a footaball match in the disabled toilet right next to the media box where the  bbc & sky reporters sit - can you imagine the headlines & pics , it if I hadnt have locked the door properly - me with all my viles of menopur lined up!!


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

YAY! I'm so happy that we're all in this together now with the same date looming, I don't know why it helps but it really does. 
Worzelbug - I too have been turning my attentions to the good ol' jigsaw! Much to the amusement of my hubby, I have just completed a 'winter wonderland' and felt most satisfied! lol. Also, I have a confession, I have never read any of the harry potter books, or seen the films, so I got the whole 6 pack box set from the video store and together with a exceedingly large (and shameful   ) box of quality street have been having some very chilled out afternoons. I mostly manage to put my worries and obsessions to one side during the day, it's at night that i can't seem to stop obsessing. I just lie in bed so so scared about how my little embie is getting on in there. I obsess about which way to lie in bed so as not to sqaush 'it'.. is that even possible?! I don't know?! And i've been getting some really freeky dreams. Tomorrow marks one whole week since the transfer, time has definatley dragged.
Goodluck grovecottage, sounds like you had two really good little embies put back. xx
kentishcat and mrs - both blasts so that's excellent. My clinic doesn't do blasts, just day 2 transfers. Good luck!!
Red head I had a 4-cell transfered like your two. I know how scared you are believe me! x
Jasmine - I totally agree about the brain going to mush, I always feel like i come out feeling a bit shell shocked after the proceedures; just so many emotions. Good luck with your little embies hun. x
In answer to your question - I was injecting menopur for my 1st cycle through most of my honeymoon (oh so romantic!!). We didn't fly anywhere so I didn't need to worry about all the questions at the airport regarding needles and viles which was a relief but I found myself carrying round each evening's dose with me during the day in case we were'nt able to get back to our B+B. I can say I've injected in the toliets of some of edinburghs finest eating establishments...! Classy!
Anyway, sending you all so many positive sticky vibes. love to you all. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi guys can i join?

I test on 3 dec, did FET  a week ago today, and i must admit it s been harder than last time, i think im going a little loo loo !!! Hey has anybody had really itchy skin? weird i know, i ve found this sit an absolute godsend last time and this time. I do hope we can all chat to each other, keep in touch guys!!! Any symptoms please!!!! xxx Lots of sparkly baby dust to all!! xxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello rachel petch, welcome aboard  ! Good luck with your little frostie. No itchy skin I'm afraid but my boobs are very sore and (sorry for the details!) my nipples actually sting... hmmm i'm hoping all this is a good sign but I think its just the cyclogest as I felt this before and it didn't work out. But am trying hard to stay positive. Went on a lovely walk today with the dog. It was very cold but we had beautiful sunshine, it was just me and my thoughts and everything is just going nuts in my head. Just another 9 days to hold out......
 to you all. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Everyone, 

Sorry i forgot about this thread until now   

Transfer went ahead today, had 1 blast put back    So really only been on the 2ww 6 hours, so that explains why im still so calm   

Im sure by this time tomorrow i'll have already cracked up and started on the pee sticks    

Sending lots of luck to everyone, hope to keep upto date with you all   

xxxxx


----------



## samd24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello - this is all new to me but yes I am testing on 3rd Dec.  I'm waiting until after work to do mine - I don't think I can cope with knowing the answer before I go in so will have to hang on until 6pm that night!!!

This is the first time I've been on this website & so nice to see people in the same position as me.

Sam x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Sam, what a good idea, the only thing is i work on a saturday too,so i dont know whether to wait until 2pm on saturday instead, another day and a half wont make any difference..... if your pg then your gonna be pg..... am i right Last time my test day was a sunday, so was nt too bad!!! I think i ll cross that bridge wen i get to it!!! LOL !!    for   results for us all!!! xxx


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

nevergiveuphope & worzlebug - thanks for the supporting words.

Jasmine3 - your injection questions made me chuckle. I had to do an evening training session with 2 other colleagues recently and said I had to go and feed my mum's cat half way through. My Mum doesn't have a cat and luckily no one asked why I didn't feed the cat before I went so I got away with it. Unfortunately no exciting places to tell.

rachelpetch - I just feel really bloated in the evening but I think it's the cyclogest. Oh that and feeling like I'm going to urgently need the loo after inserting the suppository! 

Good luck to all x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Sam Welcome to FF    

Sam & Rach ~ Theres no way Id be able to wait until the evening of OTD to find out!! Id be doing it 1 minute past midnight on the day    

RedHead ~ The cyclogest are awful arnt they  

Does anyone think they'll test early? I go for a blood test on OTD as opposed to pee sticks, but im sure i'll have done a few of those by the time the 3rd arrives   

xx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi All

I was just wondering if any one else on 2ww and testing on the 3rd Dec, is suffering from any symptoms?

Im in absolute agony this evening (and was last night too) I feel like someone is kicking me from behind and the front at the same time! - My ovaries feel like they are going to pop out...... Ive been really strong throughout this whole process, but have just had a major   moment Cant seem to cope with the pain.

I think the nurse said I could take paracetamol- I dont really want to but I dont think I can put up with the pain much longer. Did anyone else get the advice it was ok to take paracetamol?


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello Jasmine3,

I really feel for you.  I had some extreme pains on 5dpo and 6dpo.  Both nights I woke up in excruciating pain.  I was actually screaming out and my partner was thinking of taking me to A&E as I never cry out and i was in so much pain.  It passed after 20 mins but it felt like it was going on for hours.  The following night it was even worse pain and I was actually willing for the whole process to stop as i really couldnt control the pain at all.  We called the nurse in the morning and she told me to manage the pain with paracetamol.  Not to wait for the pain, but to take it before i go to bed.  I still woke in the night but it was not as bad.  The pain was much much worse than period pains for me and yours sounds like what i was feeling, perfect description!.  It has passed now(i hope) and I am praying that tonight I will get a reprieve! I will be taking paracetamol again tonight as i go to bed.  Even if i wasnt in this situation I am always reluctant to take pain relief, the nurses know me well and actually made a point of telling not to persevere with the pain as the stress is not worth it.  Do what feels right for you but if you are in that much pain it might be worth taking something just to ease you.

Hope things improve for you tonight.  

xx


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi
Can I join as well I had 2hb 5day embryos transfered yesterday. Can't sleep!!!!!!!!!!! Oh i hope we can help eachother through this waiting.
Sarah x


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm testing on the 3rd too. 

Trying to stay positive but have had cramps for the last few days which feel just like period cramps so not hopefull. 

I'm going to leave off testing till Sat morning - my clinic siad it's best to do it as soon as you wake up and no way I can stand a BFN and then just go on into work.

Thanks for the company ladies - helps to know I'm not alone (have been stalking you for days  :0 )

Ruthie


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Girls, how is everyone doing today? cant believe its only been a week since transfer, i slept so badly last night thinking of the next 8 days till test!! i am still getting mild cramps but really no other symptoms.... its so hard to tell, as i have been on cyclogest for nearly 2 weeks and my boobs and tummy just started expanding since then, i am also on 3 prognovia a day still. 

Is anyone else still on this amoyunt of med? its driving me  , but know it will be helping my little embies. how is everyone coping? i am thinking of you all and sending           

Cathy x


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

ps: has anyone else put on loads of weight? sorry to ask but its driving me  . my tummy looks pregnant and its just really upsetting me as i still have 8 days before test   sorry girls. I think i am going mad!!  
thanks for listening to my moaning
xx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Good evening everyone  , hope you're all well. Grovecottage, my tummy is also really swollen and although i haven't weighed myself my clothes do feel tighter. My appetite seems to have increased (my hubby will tell you that's not possible as i manage to put away more than him most days ha ha!!) but it's true, my I'm definately more hungry... could be the weather though, it's getting really cold now, even snow on the ground where i live. I don't know, everything i feel now, twinges, increased hunger, tiredness..... i start thinking 'oh is this a sign?' when probably it's nothing and stuff that i would never even think about if i wasn't in this situation!
What's prognovia grovecottage? is it estrogen? I'm only on the cyclogest - 2x400mg. What dose is everyone else on? 
Hope you've all had a good day xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all, 

Wow so many people with the same test date.   
I'm also on 2x 400mg Cycogest. But I haven't had any symptoms, I had sore breast and cramps before et but nothing since. I'm going crazy, 3rd December is all I can think about. I must be driving dh crazy. 

 to everyone. 
x x x


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi
How is everyone coping any signs? I feel normal well saying that sometimes i feel a bit sick of sore down there but i know it is the drugs!
At least we only have a week to go! I am on 400mg x2 of cyclogest and Progynova (estrogesn) 2mg x3. Those pessaries are messy. I bought the pressary for thrush just to get the applicator and it has made such a difference so much easier! Some ladies have been able to buy it separately. it is so hard to know if the 3rd is the day to test with all these early tests and even worse i have read about some ladies having a chemical pregnancy so only had there bfp for a few days.


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi all,  Im on utrogestan this time  which is massivly better than cyclogest. Think it's the same hormone dose but the pessaries are much smaller and much less messy. Got quite tubby last time - but not so bad this time round. 

I think if you test early there's a chance you get a false positive because of the hormones still in your system from the stimulation. 

xx


----------



## samd24 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm on Cyclogest at 400mg twice a day.

I have really painful boobs (a bit like what I usually get before my period is due but worse) - I have really sore nipples too & they seem much bigger (sorry for so much detail).  Other than that I don't really feel any different.

I did have loads of twinges but these have gone so I'm hoping that's becuase everything has settled down after the EC but I'm now worried that I should start feeling other 'signs'.  I feel a bit more tired than usual & have found my mood goes from one extreme to the other.

This time next week - we'll know - time is just passing soooooo slowly & I'm dreading finding blood every time to go to the loo.  I'm just so glad you guys are all in the same boat - I always think I'm the only one. 

Sam x


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

I know - longest 2 weeks of my life! 

I'm going to the loo about every 20mins just to check - not healthy to obsess so much but I can't help it.  Was still getting quite bad pains up to 2-3 days ago - anyone know how long it takes from things to settle down after EC?

I don't feel like I'm pregnant - but who knows. Friend of mine reckons she knew immediatly she was, before she even missed a period or anything (sore nipples and a nasty taste in her month apparently) but then you hear of people who get to 3 months without realising 

Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone  

1 week down... only 1 more to go.. the longest week of our lives  

I haven't had many symptoms apart from a teeny bit of brown discharge on Tuesday (day after ET) I'm     it was implantation... but maybe it was too soon. And I feel very bloated.

Grovecottage - I'm not sure how much weight I've put on, I don't feel brave enough to weigh myself yet!!  

Ruth - I know what you mean, yesterday I felt like my period was about to start, had to keep checking    When was your EC? I'm still feeling a few twinges from EC.. I was told I'm at risk of developing OHSS hope it's not that.

I'm on 400mg of cyclogest twice a day, I've been feeling a bit hormonal today... poor DH  

Hope you all have a relaxing weekend  

Good Luck everyone... keep up the


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

OMG, I feel like I'm going to burst. I don't think my stomach could get any bigger, I look like I'm 12 weeks pregnant! Please tell me this is normal and I'm not going down the OHSS route? I'm on 2 x 400mg of cyclogest. The extra large lunch and dinner might not have helped, and I've still got quite a bit of water to drink!

It has crossed my mind to test early, but I think I'm going to wait until the 3rd as you lot will be there with me.
Before we know it this week will have gone and we'll *ALL* have a nice BFP to shout about x


----------



## samd24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Ruth & all the other 3 Dec girls

I'm not feeling pregnant at all & worrying like mad .  My twinges & stuff have eased off a lot now & I'm worried because I can't really feel anything.  I had Bowen yesterday - a relaxation technique which works wonders on my bad back so was hoping it would help implant my embies too.

I also keep checking everytime I feel someting down there & each time thank goodness it's just the cyclogest discharge - phew.  I'm worried as think I should be getting implantation bleeding but I guess not everyone gets that??

Trying to keep busy walking my dog & tending to the horse (although not riding as not a good idea).  Out tonight to see some friends who know nothing about my situation so taking a bottle of grape juice for me while they all enjoy a bottle of wine and  I pretend everything is hunky dory in my life!!

Have a good weekend everyone.

Sam x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hey girls    i think not having any symptoms is normal, its too early for anything, 
i am very bloated too but think thsts just the pessaries, not even thinking about getting weighed id just sit crying! i normally put about a stone on!! i tend to eat all day to take my mind of testing! 

sending luck to everyone, im on my phone at minute and cant remember who posted what! 

anyone tested yet? im going crazy but going to try and wait til mondat before i give in 

Speak soon girls x x


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

hey everyone, hope you've had a good saturday. Mine's been OK but there's only one thing on my mind and it seems to cloud everything i do. I just can't concentrate on anything as all i can think about is whether or not i might be pregnant! I agree with Kate, it is too early to feel any symptoms. A few days ago i was convinced it hadn't worked because i have really felt nothing since the ET and had no spotting either, but having read all your posts about feeling very little too i feel much more 'normal' and positive again. 
Sam I hope you have a nice evening with your friends tonight, i can totally relate to the whole prentending like everything is hunky dory, we have a lot of friends who know nothing about what we're going through who just assume we don't want kids yet, and we have to put on this whole show about how everything is so 'perfect' in our lives right now... inside i just want to scream sometimes. Especially when friends complain what a tough day/night they've had with the baby and say to us 'oh you're lucky you haven't got any yet!' (yup this has happened). I was OK until we got in the car and then i just couldn't stop crying. I'm very lucky to have a wonderful husband who i adore and who adores me but i can't help feeling sometimes it just isn't fair. Anyway, sorry to rant!! Afteral, I guess this could be the end of the road for me (or the beginning depending on how you look at it!) fingers crossed. I am going to hold out unitl the 3rd cos we're all in it together. Without you guys i think i would crumble and test early. The     are watching us now!
Red head, how are you feeling today hun? I hope your belly isn't too sore - it could be a really good sign! I'm thinking of you. x
Lots of love and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

hello,

Having a really really bad day today, sorry for the oncoming information -  yesterday when i wiped i saw the teeniest and i do mean teeniest bit of pink discharge.  Tried to put it to the back of my mind but this morning i had really bad pains, then after getting out of the shower i felt some movement down there, burst into tears as there was a little bit of discharge which was light brown.  I went to the loo and this got darker and heavier.  the pains in my ovaries are now really bad and i am so scared when i go to the loo as i dont want to see anymore.  Not had anything for the past 6 hours but i am getting really bad pains in my legs and i can just feel it going wrong.  Has anyone had this themselves during any treatment?  cant pick myself up this time.  LAst time i got this it was over within the next 24hours. but last time it was 10dpt this time it is 7dpt and i am just feeling really sad that the hope is already over.    been looking everywhere for a sign that this could be ok and so far nothing.  I know some people get spotting but i am convinced its not that as the pains are exactly like period pains and i am getting throbbing down my legs which i always get with my period.  

Sorry i know i am just ranting and probably not making much sense but just feeling totally blown by this.  praying for a miracle


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Worzelbug  

Sending you     Re the discharge, if it dark brown then try not to worry. I know its easier said than done, but with going from past experience then as long as its dark brown its not a bad thing. When I had my 2nd ICSI (had kyle) a few days before OTD I had the same thing, and also convinced AF was on its way. Even for a couple of month after i got my BFP i still got af pains at the time my period would have been due. I was convinced something bad would happen but the hospital said it was fine - and it were. As long as its not bright red blood, and really heavy like a period then it does sound normal.

Its going to be hard but you've got to hang on in there.      Thats everythings ok xx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks Kate,
just been to the loo again and it has gone light to darker pink and it is everytime i wipe now.  not feeling confident, its getting worse each time and really really crampy.  if it was spotting i am sure it would have stopped by now? 7dpt just seems so unfair to me.  just wish i could keep the faith for a little longer.

x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Good Evening Ladies

Its great to catch up with all the post from the 3rd Dec gang, I feel really comforted by the fact that we are all in this together! 
Thank you Worzelbug for you kind words of comfort whilst I was in agony on Wednesday – I woke up feeling fine the following day, and if it hadn’t been for the fact that I had posted it on the site in the evening, I honestly would have thought it had just been a bad nightmare, it was so strange, and so painful!

The last few days haven’t been as bad, I’m finding the evenings are the worst when my ovaries are letting me know that they are in charge! – Symptoms wise, my boobs are very sore (worst first thing in the morning, when you get out of bed !) and I have a slight fever today too.  Im trying not to read too much into these symptoms as these are exactly the same symptoms I get when Im due on.... I too dread each visit to the bathroom, afraid I might see something that I dont want to. 

Weight wise, throughout this whole process, I have put on three pounds, and my stomach is swollen, and started to over hang!! - not sure if I can blame the embies (as they are probably only a few millimetres big at the moment!!!) or because of the fact that I am craving potatoes all the time!! – So far I have mashed them, fried them, and even had a hash brown today. I suspect this is more to do with eating cause Im bored (or the fact that they I could only buy a big bag of potatoes in sainsburys,  and now I feel compelled to use them!)

I have felt a little bit queasy too, normally first thing, but I also had the same feeling this eve (again might be cause of my potato overdose!)

To continue in my quest to bring humour into this process, I was wondering, if anyone has done anything weird/out of character during this process?

I had a dream last night that I went on holiday with my consultant and he helped me put up some shelves in my garage (weird or what?!)

And for the out of character, today I made my very first homemade onion gravy  - why, who knows!!!  – but hey it tasted great on the potatoes!

To Worzelbug , re the spotting, the only comforting story I can share is when my sister had her first son, she had a ‘so called period/bleed’ on two consecutive months so we didn’t know she was pregnant even though she was throwing up...we were all feeling unwell at the time as my mum had just passed away, and we thought sis was just grieving...
I finally persuaded her to do a test and much to everyones amazement & joy she was pregnant (and had been whilst my mum was alive, but didn’t know, so didn’t get to tell her....), strange how even in the darkest times in your life, something amazing can happen.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun  

Love to all

(sorry for epic - cant sleep!)


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Girls 

Worzelbug ~ Hows thing this morning? I really hope everythings ok       

Jasmine ~    At your potatoes! Could be worse I guess    Im just eating anything in sight. Glad the pain has eased now, this while tx plays havoc with our bodys (and our heads!) Aw i filled up when I read that about your sister, its nice that you all had something to take comfort at a very sad time. If that makes sense   

Ive just been searching the drawers looking for some HPT's in hope that I had some left from last time    These next 5 days are going to drive me crazy!

     To all of us, Hope we get a full board of BFP's on Friday       
xxxx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi girls,

thanks for all the posts over the weekend. Thank goodness the weekend is over! phew, now on count down...

Worzelbug, sending you lots of   and  . Thinking of you.

Redheard huni, thank goodness someone else is feeling and looking pregnant, my tummy is so bloated and big, i know i have put lots of weight on and hate it but my tummy is just huge!!!  

As for symptons i am having none bar still periods cramps day in day out! I am on 400mg of the perssaries and 3 tablets of prognovia a day, and i have to be honest i cant weight to stop all this medication. I am terrified about friday as bar weight on i feel no different, but i guess we can all read to much into anything at the minute as its such a stressful time...  

Have any of you tested yet? is test dates 14 or 15 days after transfer? i think i have my test date wrong and its actually on thursday? i had 3dt on the 18th november help i am so confused...    

hope you all had a fab weekend girls. Sending you all lots and lots of babydust!!!!    
xx


----------



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Worzelbug, how are you feeling? I hope today is a better day. 

5 days left. I was starting to get worried has i haven't felt any different since et. But after reading everyone comments am happy to hear its normal. 

  to everyone


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Everyone

Grove ~ My OTD is 14 after EC (always is at my hospital, regardless of what day embies go back). So it feels as ive cheated really as my 2ww is only 9 days wait! 

If is 14 days after ET then your test date will be Thursday 2nd    Do you do pee stick or go for blood test? 

Ok i'll put my hands up. Yes tested this afternoon. I was going totally crazy and ran out to Tescos to stock up    A Negitive of course, and now the real self torture will begin as no doubt by Friday i'll be on 5 pee sticks a day    

Worzlebug ~ Hope everythings ok       

Anyone else going to confess now    

Sending luck to us all


----------



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh no Kate, why did you tell me this? Now I'm really tempted to go and test. It doesn't help that I have loads test sticks at home from before. 

I have to stay strong and wait  5 days left. But don't be supprised if I post again in a few hours lol.


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry Mrs!!

I do wish ive not have tested, just spent the last hour on googe, trying to find out what level of HGC the first response pick up    I'll be up at the crack of dawn doing another test. OH WHY DO IT DO IT TO MYSELF    

Stay Strong hun!!!!  xxx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Kate, OMG.. i cant believe my test date is on thursday! i had FET so its 14days from et. and its the pee stick, my clinic dont see to do blood tests. Oh please can i stay with my 3rd dec girlies please? i wont post on thursday but i dont want to leave the posting blog...


Kate i am way to terrified to test yet.... Mrs have you tested yet?

xxxxxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

I really want to test but i'm too terrified. I don't think i'll be able to look on friday morning either. Hubby will have to look i think. Probably do a whole load and have them lined up for him to look at! 
Just a question.. when were you told to stop taking the cyclogest? I was told to stop 2 days before i test but i'm really scared of doing that incase i start bleeding cos i've stoped the progesterone. I've read that some clinics keep you on cyclogest for the first few months after you get a positive, have any of you been told this? So confused, worried, scared, terrified....think i'm going  .
Hope you're ok worzelbug. been thinking of you. xx
love to all xxxx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

My cyclogest runs out on Thursday evening, I don't think my clinic will prescribe any more... I  know what you mean about not being able to look at the test... I'm so scared


----------



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Its OK Kate, let us know how you get on every morning. 

I haven't tested yet  

grovecottage, i don't mind if you test early and tell us  but yes stay with the 3rd December group  

Nevergiveuphope, I've been told that if I get a positive i need to carry on with the cyclogest for 4 weeks. Though I don't have enough so will need to call them for some more. 

The gave me this sheet with info after et, on the sheet it says 'you must perform a pregnancy test 16 days after the egg retrieval, ie, on: (then they have written 3/12/10.' But the strange thing is that the 3rd is actually 11 days after my et   .
I will be doing the home stick test too. This is a stupid question but can I do more then one test at once?


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Good Eve All


I hope everyone has had a relaxing day - Im feeling ok today, no major pains but still a fever which keeps putting me to sleep (either that or daytime tv!)

I finally got around to starting some of the endless sewing jobs I had collected to do whilst in my 2ww - and so far had managed none! Perhaps I should have followed the jigsaw trend!

In answer to the question on testing early, I dont think I dare...... Even though the not knowing is drivin me bonkers, I dont want this feeling of possibiliy to end, just in case I get a BFN.  DP has confirmed he wont be able to come to the hospital with me on Friday, and is then away for a week on Sunday, oh and he has arranged to for us to go a Charity Ball on Friday night... Why dont men think before they act??!!!!  What happens if its a BFN? Im hardly going to be in the mood to put on my posh frock and pretend that all is well in the world, and this is the third Ball we have been to in two weeks!!

Sorry do I sound ungreatful?? It really wasnt fun going to one the day after EC, especially when I turned up at a friends house who was giving me a lift, practically falling out of my dress, as I couldnt do the zip up! Worst still, I knocked on the wrong door, and was greated by a lady who didnt look too impressed that my (.)(.) were being contained in the dress by a hair clip!   Eventually went to the right house, and no amount of tugging from her, her sister and her husband worked, so I had to slip into my backup dress - just as well I was prepared!!

Not sure whether I should brave it and go into the hospital alone on Friday, or take up of the offer of a friend to go with me.... - problem is it woud be a 150 mile round trip for her, which seems a bit unfair especially with the weather. My clinic have only offered the pee test as standard (Im paying for the treatment privately), so I go in at 9.30 armed with my sample.  

I only live 10 mins away from the hospital so I will post on line as soon as I return....so please keep the   ready as I will need them regardless of the result

Ciao for now x


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,
Sorry I've not been on for a while, the clinic told me to rest and be served! I didn't tell them I had a 40th birthday party on Saturday night that I was not going to miss but in a way I wish I hadn't gone, I looked at least 4 months pregnant and was in agony all night so I didn't enjoy myself! I thought the bloating was easing yesterday but I now can't sleep with the pain so I might go in for a scan tomorrow just to check whether it's OHSS or not. I think I will skip work tomorrow, unfortunately there are no jigsaws in the huse and my sewing skills are dreadful so it will have to be daytime TV. Getting quite into This Morning and Deal or no deal at the moment anyway.

Worzelbug, hope everything is ok.
grovecottage, I think you should tell us your result on the 2nd. It's not fair to make us wait until the 3rd and we wouldn't want you to leave the group.
nevergiveuphope, I have been told that if I'm pregnant I'm to stay on cyclogest until 12weeks but if it's twins something like 28 weeks (I switched off when she said that so it could have been a few weeks less!). My friend is at a different clinic, she has been told to continue taking them (althought she's got a progesterone gel) and is an NHS patient but she was told she would have to buy them as the NHS pay for you to get pregnant but not to stay pregnant.
Kate, I am going to hold on to the 3rd but please keep telling us your result. I had a bit of indigestion tonight and I'm aware of my boobs more, praying it's not the drugs.

Oh god, I feel a bit sick now, but I think it's from the pain. Is anyone else suffering from constant burping and pressure on your chest?


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

well there goes any sign of pain relief, just thrown up the paracetamol!


----------



## Jayne71 (Sep 3, 2010)

I am testing on 3rd Dec very worried as had some bleeding today.  Had 2 5 and 6 cell embryos trans last Friday.  I just don't feel anything and think I cannpt possibly be pregnant, this is my first and only try as we had to pay as husband had a vasectomy.

Worzelbug are you still bleeding?


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi there fellow testers!!!!!.

Well most of yesterday i had a/f like pains!!, however i slept really well, and usually im in absolute agony when a/f arrives, and no pains this morning, so feeling hopefull once again! Totally not going out today gonna stay on the couch all day and veg. as the weather here is horrendious!!!!!! Blizzards!!!!! Cant believe were on the home straight!!!! My clinic asks you to test 16 days after transfer as i had e/t 17 nov with fet naturally. Ive got the decorator coming this morning........ im having the whole house decorated before xmas!!!!!!!!....... mental i know!!!!!! Anyway thats all for now, stay strong ladies!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining your post.  My test date is also the 3rd December 2010, but I think it may be all over for us!

I really wanted to get past yesterday without any problems as this is usually the day (11 days old embeiees) that fail!

Well yesterday, I had quite severe stomach ache and when I wiped I had what I can only describe as brown clumpy discharge.  Well to cut a long story short, I called Lister and they said to change the way I administer the Cyclogest and that this was quite common to see!

Today, there is more brown stuff, but only when I wipe.  I feel so so upset and gutted.  I am praying and hoping and trying not to loose hope but really feel that it is over.....

Did anyone else have this kinda of thing?  Is this normal?

xxx


----------



## samd24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Girls

Great to read your posts.  

I felt a bit sick yesterday & have a huge appetite but not sure if this is just the cyclogest

I don't really feel anything apart from the odd crampy pain & am worrying that this is the sign of my period.  I also had a bit of a hot flush in the night & I usually get this a few days before my period is due - anyone know if hot flushes are part of pregnancy or side effects of cyclogest (I'm praying that they are).

Felt quite positive yesterday but not at all today - I've been like this one day ok the next awful.

I'm off to my GP this afternoon as I appear to have developed a nasty rash across my ribs which seems very likely to be shingles (gross) - apparently this can occur when your immune system is low or you're very stressed - probably both in my case.  I'll let you know how I get on.

Everyone keep your chin up & I'm thinking about you all.

Big big hugs
Love Sam x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Girls

Well todays tests were a BFN. Notice the S there    Its ok, Ive managed to stop myself at 2   

Sam ~ I got hot flushes with Kye    How you got on at the Docs, hope everythings ok

Abike ~ My hopital has always said if its brown and not bright red then its ok. I know that doesnt stop us worrying

Rachel ~ Glad your feeling positive   

Jayne ~ Hows things now? I hope the bleedings stopped   

Redhead ~ You feeling any better?    Cant say Ive ever experienced that 

Grove ~ Of course you've got to test and tell us the result     

Big hello to everyone ive missed, there is quite a few of us now      

I wish I was scared to test, i prefer to torture myself my doing daily tests. My excuse is then Im prepared. I go in for blood test Friday moring then ring at 2pm for results, and I like to have an idea of what they are going to say. I was convinced it would/had worked this time, still feeling that way slightly but will see what the next 2 days test say. If still negitive I can accept it then come Friday I'll be prepared. Ish   

Sending loads of         to us all xxx


----------



## Dondi Moon (Nov 29, 2010)

Firstly, massive      and   to you all who are testing on Friday, I had just posted on here today that I was due to test on the 4th December only to then have a niggly feeling I got the date wrong, so rand the clinic and I am in fact testing on the 3rd with you lovely ladies.....I hope you dont mind me joining your group 

I am petrified/nervous/excited/worried all at the same time, have had mild back ache today and funny little aches in my lower tummy which I keep running to the loo to check isnt AF coming........dont want to see her at all :-(

Am I right in thinking its the first pee of the day on Friday? And also, I was just wondering how many tests any of you would take? This is my first IVF cycle with ICSI, hubby had vasectomy so we are very nervous about it all, its been such a long journey to get to this stage and now I am just desperate for it not to end. Dont actually know how I will cope if it isnt good news but trying to keep updeat with all my PMA and wishing it to work!!

For those of you that are also testing soon, good luck and I am thinking of you all   xx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

hello everyone, 

Hope everyone is doing ok on here.

Jasmine, glad to hear things have settled for you and i am hugely impressed that you have actually been going to these balls.  I have not had the guts to venture far at all and wish I had(all plans of going fo walks went out the window). 

Dondi Moon, these feelings you are getting sound pretty consistent with the medication that we all have to take.  Try not to worry too much.

Redhead, hope you are feeling better.

Jayne 71, hope you are doing ok.  its really toughh when you see this isnt it.  did you have the transfer the friday just gone?  Unfortunately yes I am still having the discharge.  It has changed from pink to pink/redbrown and then today it turned to clotty brown.  Looks like old blood at the moment but its continuing and i always get this prior to my period as i have endometriosis so not looking great but as i have no other option i am now trying to cling on to the hope that there is still a chance.  Read some lovely stories of women who have been through the same and come out with bfp so until they tell me i am not giving up now! just 4 more days to go to test.

abike78, how have you changed the way you administer the cyclogest?  interseting that this can have an effect, i have heard this. keeping my fingers crossed for you. I spoke to the nurse today and asked if i should up my dosage and she flat out told me not to as it would thicken my lining too much, was surprised as so many people have been told to up the dose when they start to get bleeds with 2 embrys implanted.

Hello to everyone else and wishing you a smoother journey than myself.


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

Good to hear from you worzelbug and keep up with the positive mental attitude! To you and Jayne71, I know of several people who had a period their first month of pregnancy so don't give up hope until Friday. One friend had a period every month for the whole 9 months.

Welcome Dondi Moon and abike78.

Kate, it sounds like you are torturing yourself but I so want to test early too. Don't think hubby would forgive me though. 

samd24, I am probably not the one to help with symptoms as I'm very bloated and struggling to eat. I went to the clinic this morning for a scan and have moderate OHSS. They've signed me off work for the week and told me not to do anything unless I want to end up in hospital on a drip! I'll be rescanned on Wednesday so at least they're monitoring me. I was desperately trying to look for a sac on the screen but I guess it's far too early. 

rachel petch, I think taking it easy sounds like a good idea if you've got decorators in. Also, AF pains are like PG pains so you often think AF is coming when you're actually PG.

Take care all, hopefully I won't be posting at 2am tonight!
x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

aahhhhh


The chronic  back ache is back (no pun intended)   Im in too much pain for jokes!

Bizzare no other symptoms - although still cant stop eating (potatoes now run out!)

     and     to all

Jx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Girls

Redhed ~ My Dh doesnt like me to, say ive told him if he doesnt want to know then dont ask me if ive done one   

Jasime ~ Hope your backs better. Get stocked up on potatoes   

Worzel ~ Hang on it there hun, sneding you lots of      

Well todays test has got me confused.  As well as buying the first response i got some tescos own.  I did it, was negitive, made a cuppa looked back and im sure theres something there. Its that faint im wondering if its evaporation or something that we hear about,or even my eyes pretending to see it. It says not read after 10 minutes, and it wasnt

So now im going to spend all day wondering/excited/scared    AF is due tomorrow, so that may give me a clue

Sending luck to everyone    xx


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello y'all,

Worzelbug - how you doing?

I think you and I might be in the same boat - hoping it's better news for you but I've started beeding, 100% sure it's AF. Clinic have told me to still test Friday and keep going with the pessaries if I can just in case but I have given up hope for this time round.

Pains are much, much worse than normal, not really sure why that would be.

Very sad - but weirdly not as upset as last time, I think because we have a few in the fridge and I don't feel quite so much like *all* is lost (things went much worse last time round - although same result of course).

Wishing you all better luck xxxx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I am really sorry that I have not posted any personals recently, but here we go…

Sat at work, really can not think of anything else.

Worzelbug:  Hiya, yes I have changed it from vaginally to anally (ha ha, you know what I mean).  I was lucky, when I spoke to the clinic and described the discharge, they said that this was normal and it sounded like old blood making its way out.  I have not had anything since yesterday morning and that was purely brown discharge when I wipe.  Nothing on my underwear at all.  I am hoping that this is a good sign.  Clinics vary from what I can see.  I have to carry on with the progesterone and test on Thursday.  2 more sleeps to go…..  I think I am going to leave it until Saturday though.  I am petrified of it being a BFN.  I am loving your postivity!  I think it is so important to keep some faith. xx

Ruth157:  I really hope that you are wrong in your predicitions.  This is such an awful game…. One I really do not want to play anymore… xxx

Jasmine: Sorry to hear you have got back ache.  I have got it too..  Very low down.  But I think it is from the way I sit ½ the time.  Have you tried a heat pad?

Kate:  I would suggest that you do another test tomorrow morning with the 1st wee of the day.  If we test early it has been known to give us false readings. Xx

Redhead:  I am sorry to hear that you are suffering with OHSS, you must take it easy!!!!  

AFM:  I am pleased to say that the brown stuff has now stopped… yippeeeee:  I am not getting my hopes up though, as this could just be the calm before the storm, so to speak!  I am constantly knicker checking, well I am weeing at the sametime, so not gone completely bonkers….  Then again, I have been talking and praying a lot recently and I did ask my DH’s daddy for a sign on Saturday night, maybe that was my sign on Sunday!  Suppose I should be grateful really, however I am petrified.  I am so scared to test on Thursday.  I have decided to do the test on either Friday night or Saturday morning.  I really do not think I can go through another BFN.  I have got some mild symptoms of things:  Does anyone else have these?

I am so warm!!!!!
Boobs are like bullets
Night sweats
Come 6 p.m. I want to sleep
horrid taste in my mouth
queasy

Then again, these could be signs of the other!

xxx


----------



## waggytail (Dec 1, 2007)

HI Ladies

Do you mind if I join you. I am due to test on 5th but was going to test on 3rd anyway as it will be 9dp5pt. Have a FET with 2 blast embies this time. And was very chilled not thinking about it all as had loads of other stuff on and frozen cycle so much more low key.  But now am starting to obsess!!!

Am having twinges and have one and off since transfer worse 3/4 days post transfer then AF pains yesterday as sure it was coming by didn't. The felt really sick last night. Although I know last time I got a BFP i had no symptoms i am obsessing with every move. Only thing I had last time was the my mild OHSS got worse a few days before testing. But obviously I won't get that this time. 

Look forward to chatting to you all 

Julie2001


----------



## macwilliams (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all
Hope you don't mind me joining this post late.
I had 2 blastocysts transfered on 22 Nov and I'm due to test this Friday. This is my 2nd transfer and 3rd cycle.

I'm tempted to test early but not really got any symptoms and don't want to see a negative result! Anyone else tested yet? 

Good luck to all!
Kirsty


----------



## samd24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello all

Abike78 I have been having night sweats which I usually get just before my period & have been googling to see if it's a side effect of a potential BFP but I can't be sure.  There is sooooo much information out there I don't know what I think.

I am quite warm & have been feeling a bit yucky in the morning but I'm convinced I'm going to get a BFN.  I'm dreading it already - I'm so scared - I don't think I'll be able to cope  

Glad to hear everyone else's news.  Keep posting girls - you're about the only thing getting me through this.

Sam xxx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

hello,

abike78- wow just reading your note i am so excited for you.  sounds like all your symptoms are pointing in the right direction.  fingers crossed for you  .  yes last time i went through this i was putting the pessaries vaginally for a while as i convinced myself it was causing me constipation.  this time i have stuck to the back door and even though this is happening i feel better as i am sure i am getting more of the pessary in there.  never imagined when i was a teenager planning my life ahead i would be writing such things as this!!!  

Ruth 157 i am so so sorry to hear your news, did you have 1 or 2 implanted?  thinking of you and sending you  .  like you say though all is not lost and its great to see you are thinking positively.  

Sam24,  i got hot flushes terribly on my last cycle, they said it was the cyclogest however i did get pregnant allbeit for a couple of days so to me it could be either although this time the hot flushes have been very few and obviously i am having the wrong kind of discharge so fingers crossed for you that this is a good sign 

my head is allover the place, still not getting discharge every time i go to the loo but its happening twice a day or 3x a day for 3 days and getting darker.  my poor partner is holding his breathe every time i come out of the bathroom.  this is a real mind game and its awful. just got to keep hoping for a miracle.  3 more days to go....  havent tested again as i just need to hold on to some sort of faith here and my wonderful gp called me last night to see how i am and i told her.  she told me not to test and to try and stay calm and positive.  i am taking her advice as i dont think my lovely man can cope with many more tears....i know this might be a little bit too much info but has anyone else been having 'o' in the middle of the night...eek.  mine are not related to anything sexy or anything but i am still waking up its happened twice this time.  Last time round it happened once and the next day it was all over for definite.  just wondering if anyone knows of anyone who has had this and still gone on to have bfp?  sorry for the info just wondered.

sending   to everyone counting down the days.

xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Girls, 

How we all doing. Today is just dragging, prob becasue i cant wait to do another test in the morning    Done 3 today, only have 1 left so i really have got to stop for today     All 3 had the fainstest bfp so fingers crossed   

I feel exactly like i do the day before AF turns up tho   

Sam ~           Ive spent hours searching the net, does more harm than anyhing as theres so many confliciting sites 

Kirsty ~ Welcome hun. Yes im a serial early tester. Dont do it!!!   

Julie ~ Welcome to you too    

Abike ~ Glad the spotting has stopped, thats a good sign    I know its not the drugs giving me the aint bfp's as had negives before now, just hoping it doesnt turn out to be a chemical....

Sending loads a luck to everyone      

Is anyone around tonight, maybe we could all have a chat in the chat room, say about 8 ish    Just an idea

xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Posted at the same time there worzle 

I dont know what to say hun, theres lots of people on here who have had brown discharge when they wipe, and gone on to BFP's so its not all over    

Keeping everything crossed or you


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

hey everyone, things with me are dragging. Really want friday to arrive yet at the same time so scared, don't want to loose the hope i have.
Worzelbug - you made me laugh when you said you never imagined as a teenager that you'd be discussing where in your body you'd be inserting pesseries!! I totally agree! I was told by my clinic that it's better to put them in the back passage (despite the fact that this can give you wind and constipation) because your body is more likely to absorb all the drug. Really hoping that your discharge is a good sign and it sounds like your feeling a little more positve which is good. My husband also is walking on egg shells at the moment waiting to hear the crying from the bathroom i think. Having said that, i find myself bursting into tears at some point each day so i guess he wouldn't necessarily assume the worst! It's all so emotional. I don't know how much longer i can hold out. This is definately not for the faint hearted. Please please please let it be positive. I don't know what i'll do if it's not.
Abike78 - In answer to your question about symptoms... my boobs are also like rockets! Infact this morning i was really cold and my nipples were like bullets and were so bloody painful, felt like i had needles being pushed through them, was literally rocking back and forth in pain. I also get hots flushes in the night and my skin feels itchy. My appitite has been HUGE but then this evening it's gone completely and i've had to force my dinner down, actually feel quite sick which is not like me at all. AHhhhhh just feel like my head is all over the place. 
Kate - Really sounds like you might have your BFP there!! I'm so happy for you! Don't worry about feeling like you do just before your AF cos surely the hormones are gonna make you feel similar symptoms. Got my fingers crossed for you!
Sam - I really hope you're ok. Don'y let the negative thoughts get the better of you. We're in this together and we're all here for each other. 
Kirsty and Julie - welcome aboard! Hope you're both feeling OK this evening. x
Ruth - I'm so sad for you if this is it, but your positive attitude about picking yourself up and carrying on is inspirational. I don't know if i am that strong. But it might be a false alarm, you never know. I knew a girl who had periods throughout her first pregnancy and didn't even know she was pregnant til 4 months in!
Jasmine - how's the potato supply?! Hope your back ache is easing up. Wow i am in awe of you still going to balls with your DH! I have just hibernated these last few weeks. However, this sat is my best friends baby shower and i'm really scared about how i might be feeling. She has sked me to be god mother so i can't not go... She knows about what i'm going through so i guess she'll know why if i don't turn up... but all our other friends and her family will think i'm being really rude...ahhh what to do? Never know, might feel like singing from the roof tops!! have to wait and see.
Oh i'm going on a bit, anyway, just wanted to say a hello and send you all lots of     and    
Anna xxx
P.S Sorry to anyone I missed out, this site is such a huge support for me so i thank you all.xxx


----------



## macwilliams (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Finding this site a great support - I don't think people who have not been through this process can truly understand what it's like. The uncertainty is unbearable.  

Was feeling quite positive today until I got home from work & found a small amount of brown/pink discharge when I wiped (what a weird thing to be writing about!) This happened around about the same time last cycle and I got a BFN. Now feel scared to go to the loo in case there is more! DH got home and I told him, which made me   and then that made him   We are now both     for a BFP but I'm finding hard to believe now.

Kate - I might join you in your testing ritual!

Lots of   and   to all of you 
Kirsty x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

All this talk of testing..... its got me thinking should I be testing too   – Am I in denial?? Why am I putting it all off??
DH doesn’t really understand side effects of pessaries, and thinks back ache, big appetite, itchy boobs all mean ‘I am up the duff’ as he so eloquently put it. I wish he is right!

Feeling really rubbish today again, I just hope that I am not putting up with all of this pain in vain! Braved a trip to the supermarket today, and guess what, did you know you can buy frozen mash potato – Aunt Bessies no less !! You just take out however many lumps you need  

Im trying not to think too far beyond Friday and even if its a BFP, its the start of the next phase, this stress replaced by stressing about makin sure nothing happens to them..... 

Has anyone had issues with the German Measles blood test?? – To cut a v v v long story short, my hospital lost my blood test results for six weeks and on the first day of my treatment and injection  they told me I wasn’t immune to German Measles. They initially suggested I had the jab and ‘popped back in January’ but this was overruled by the consultant who said we couldn’t afford to wait and that said some people never develop  an immunity & maybe I was one of those freaks of nature.... And besides if I had got preggers the normal way I would never have known....

Has anyone experienced anything similar? I have been told to be careful for the first three months, does that mean my quarantine continues for another three months?? I am already getting cabin fever.... I cant imagine been locked in doors for another three months!

I guess its a small price to pay .... if anyone wants to forward their jigsaws when they are done with them, I’m happy to accept !

Big      to all (esp all the new additions)

PS Perhaps we need to start a list so we can keep track of everyone – I have seen one that I think was started by the moderator on other 2ww strands
PPS – Has anyone else had difficulty in getting into chat room – my pc wont allow me to enter, something to with probs with site


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Girls

Ooohhh  only 2 days left, Fridays getting nearer    (Thursday for grovecottage   )

Jasmine ~ Im the worse person to comment on early testing    My advice is wait, but I was never good at taking my own advice    Oh you didnt buy the frozen mash...did you??     Sorry cant help with the German Measels, think your better off having a word with your consultant.  Yes a list is a great idea   

Mac ~    I hope everythings ok and the spottings stopped    

Nevergive up ~ ingers crossed you get your BFP then you can go to the baby shower and take some ideas from it for yours     

We're snowed in here, and ive no idea how im going to get to the hsopital on Friday. It takes me just over an hour to get there on a good day, and Im not the most confident driver in the world and dare not drive in this    Going to ring them tomorrow and see i can do the blood test at my docs and somehow him send the results to them. I know I wont get the results that day so it will be another waiting game, but hey im stocked up on pee sticks   

Sending luck to everyone, anyone else tested yet. Surely im not the only mad one...

xxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Dec 3rd Testers (If ive missed anyone let me know    )

Nevergiveuphope         
Kate                         
Worzelbug                  
Grovecottage                
Mrs                           
Kentishcat81            
Red Head                
Jasmine3                 
Rachel Petch                
Samd24                  
Midsarah                
Ruth157                      
Jayne71                   
Abike78                  
Dondi moon           
Julie 2001             
Macwilliams             

Nevergiveuphope ~ Do you want to copy & Paste the list to your first post, then its on the front page and easier for everyone to find? Or I'll do it to mine and update everyones results as we know? Just an idea!  Can you tell I got too much time on my hands this morning


----------



## waggytail (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi ladies

Kate I am desperatly trying to hang out until friday but really struggling!! If I poas I know I will really **** myself off if its not a bfp! Perhaps can wait until tom.


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Julie

Ive no patience, i started testing last sunday      Which i must say was an improvement on last time   

How do you test in Friday, pee stick or bloods? 

xxx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Morning ladies.

I think I am going to buy a couple of tests today and do them when I feel right!  I felt so positive last night, I would of done one if I had one.

Today, not so positive, but this will come back again!

xx


----------



## waggytail (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi ladies

Kate my clinic don't bloods so I have to poas. I am however convinced af is on her way. I've have loads of pains at night and just that feeling ;(


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

My DP hid all my pg tests   I'm going to boots after work to buy some more... I might test tomorrow... I can't wait any longer!!  

Abike - I hope you get your     back  

The list is a good idea, it's difficult to keep up with everyone  

Will do more personals later


----------



## samd24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello all

Worzle - I have had an 'o' in the night (if that's what you mean) - It was very weird & woke me up but I had cramping pain afterwards.  That was about 1 week ago though - how weird!!

Abike - Everything sounds so positive - it's fantastic news, I bet you can't wait until Fri.

Nevergiveuphope - I am taking cyclogest vaginally as I suffer with colitis but if the if you think clinic reckons it's better to use the 'back door' then I might alternate between the two.

Feeling much more positive today.  Was an absolute nightmare yesterday, crying down the phone to my friend & then crying again when I got home from work - it's just so difficult to control.  Went to the docs & yes I do have shingles but he said it's just from being stressed, it is only very mild & he said it will ease off once I start to relax a bit - god when is that going to happen.  Even if a get a BFP I'm still going to be worrying my socks off thoughrout.

It's so weird how one day you can feel like the world is ending & then next much better.  Didn't get any hot flushes last night so hoping that's a good sign but you just never know.

Hello to everyone else - I can't believe how many there are of us.

Ruth sending you big big   and keep   you never know - they clinic still say there is a chance even with a bleed.

Lots of love to you all

Sam xxxxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks for doing the list Kate, i have copied it to the first post like you suggested.
OK, I have a confession. Thought i would hold out but didn't quite make it... did a pee test this morning. And well, i think it might be a BFP!, i'm not sure and i'm too scared to get my hopes up completely but there was definately a 2nd (very faint) line. Does it matter if it's very faint? it was hardly visible but it was definately there. Thing is, I promised DH i would definately not test early, we agreed to do it together on friday morning so i can't tell him!! I'm doing somersaults inside my tummy, i keep saying out loud 'oh my god, i think i might actually be pregnant!!' and have a massive grin on my face. then i think maybe it's a false reading, maybe it was too faint to be true and i start doubting myself.... either way I can't tell DH cos he'd be so disappointed that i didn't wait. xxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Good afternoon all

I also had some browny, gungy, gunky stuff when I wiped today – tried not to stress about it too much, but a bit confused – why now 

My sister came over to visit briefly yesterday & it’s her time of the month and we are normally in sync– mind going mental thinking crazy thoughts like, could she have triggered my time of the month??
Stupid I know! 

I hope its not snowing too much where you are – Im hoping it snows enough so my evening class gets cancelled tonight! – I went last wednesday, and I think all the sitting still contributed to the agonising pain I had that eve. I feel a bit dreadful as the tutor thinks Im seriously ill as I was taking time out to inject – The poor chaps wife is recovering from cancer.....I have tried to reassure him, my” illness” is nothing serious in comparison!  

Thanks Kate & Nevergiveuphope for doing the list – I cant believe there are so many of us testing at the same time... Lets hope all the planets are aligned on Friday (or whatever they are supposed to do!!), so we get a BFP full house
Nevergiveuphope – will keep my fingers crossed that the faint line turns into a solid one!    

Love to all
Jx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Nevergive up ~ A line is a line hun! (or so i keep telling myself    ) There is obviously something there for it to show so by Friday it should be getting darker    Totally understand how you feel, but its hard not to get excited one minute, then scared the next 

Jasime ~ Brown is old blood, try not to worry. I know thats impossible. Totally snowed in here, the whole villiage is shut, execpt us! (live in a pub    )

Sam ~ Glad your feeling better, my emotions are all over the place. Its so wierd. 

Kentish ~    @ your DH. Let us know how you get on   

Julie ~ Feeling like AF is coming is totally normal, mines due today and yesterady everything i normally get - i got, so was sure she'd be here by the time i got up this morning, but nothing, Fingers crossed  

xxxx


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi all,

thanks for all your good wishes - am staying positive just in case.  Just kidding myself I think - but at worst it will help another few weeks pass before we can go back for another try.

Loads of snow here (Derbyshire) - all roads out from home are blocked so having a lovely day "working" at home   Wish I lived in a pub like Kate though!

Kate - thanks for the list, can't belive it was this late on before any of us thought of it given how obsessed we all are! 

NeverGUH - great news, you must be soooo excited. 

Samd - can't believe you have shingles on top of all this - how unfair is that!  Look after yourself.

Ruth x


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Nevergiveuphope - Congrats hun  ... the nurse at my clinic said a faint line is still a positive   it will get darker as your HCG levels rise.   Get a clearblue digital they are very accurate, Tesco's have got an offer on Clearblue pg tests atm. I know what you mean about your DH, I told my DP we would test together Friday morning, I've just bought some tests and I'm tempted to test today....  

Jasmine - try not to stress hun  

Kate - fingers crossed for you   

Good luck everyone


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Samd24:  Hi Sam.  I have Crohn's Disease and I have to alternate.  I try to sustain from going to the loo once I have administered and as long as you can hold off for 30 mins, you should be ok.  I do vaginally in the a.m. and the other end in the p.m.

xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Nevergiveuphope I'd say a line is a line....so CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

nevergiveuphope!  I would say a faint line is better than none at this stange I from what I am aware they do get stronger....  Oooooooo it makes me want to test...  Wish I had the courage...  It is tomorrow though my test day.  I was wrong by a day. x


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

hello,

just a quick note to say after 5 days of spotting and clinging on to hope af just came full force so its truly over for us.

good luck to everyone else for friday.

xx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

oh worzelbug, I am so sorry for you. I hope you are OK but I'm pretty sure your not right now. No words are fitting. Just know that we understand. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry worzelbug


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news Worzelbug  

Thinking of you at this very difficult time


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Worzelbug ~ Sorry to read your news     Wish there was something we could say, but i know nothing will make it any better    xx


----------



## waggytail (Dec 1, 2007)

HI Ladies

well had a bit of a strange day!!! 

Worselbug - I am sorry - i know how you feel as think i may be right behind you. Hope you get to spend sometime doing nice things for yourself X      you deserve it after all of this. 

nevergiveuphope - a line is a line!!! I remember someone telling me years ago a positive is always a positive and a negative may also be a positive!      its right!

ruth - i too am now enjoying being snowed in  and doing basically nothing!!!


Kate - the af feeling is doing my head in after having them for the last 24 years i feel like i should know if they are coming but really hoping this time I'm wrong

Jasmine - hope you got a break from you class. I too am now in the brown gunky stuff! not sure what it is but hoping  

Sam - please you've got your PMA back   

Everyone else hello and hope those nerves are hanging in there!!

AFM- still mad af feelings, also a bit of brown ish stuff wiping hoping its not the beginning of af     . not really sure how I feel about it now. trying to keep a PMA and am sort of planning a warm holiday if its not sucessful x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Freaking out a bit here.... has anyone else had any problems with pigmentation Ive just spotted a huge pale patch on my left arm......  


Im trying not associate  every symptom/issue with my body to the treatment but Im sure it wasn’t there before! 
I know when Im stressed out I get alopecia (I have a big crop circle going on at the back of my head at the moment !), but this is a bit weird


----------



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I know I don't post very much but I have been reading all the comments. I get them on my phone. I love the list. So many of us testing on the same day. 

Worselbug, I'm so sorry    . I've read so many stories of people still getting a positive even after af so still   for you. 

After reading everyones comments I'm tempted to test. Think I will buy some tests tomorrow   

Jasmine3, no pigmentation for me. Though I haven't had any symptoms   I know its difficult but try not to stress out so much. We will drive ourselves crazy looking for symptoms. 

2 more sleeps to go     to everyone.


----------



## Jayne71 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all, not been on here as had so much bleeding and pain yesterday that it would take a miracle now.

Worzelbug looks like we may have to try again, trying to be positive but this is our first time and I guess we expected it to work, how wrong can you be.

Husband (not sure what all the abbreviations mean) is struggling and not been helpful, said we should never have done it.  Clinic still saying there is some hope but you just know don't you??

Good luck to everyone.  I am still testing on Friday got the clear blue digital onoffer at Tesco.

Just to rub salt in the wounds got another bill from the consultant for £500 and we thought we had paid everything, so now Christmas is cancelled.


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

Morning ladies,

I got admitted to hospital yesterday as ohss got worse! sorry to not do any personal messages but these hospital internet machines are not easy to write on plus my arms are aching from a drip and so much blood being taken! 

Good news is the clinic did a pg test and got a feint BFP!!! As I've been here twice before I'm now worried, will i make it to 12 weeks? And will i be in here for 8 weeks? Also had some brown discharge.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Girls

RedHead ~ Oh no, sorry to hear your in hospital. I hope everything will be ok, what will they do about the OHSS. Congratulations on your bfp,    everythings goes ok   

Jayne ~ Sending you    Do you think that will just be your husbands way of dealing with it? I hope things get better, you need to support each other   

Mrs ~ Have you been and got some hpt's yet    Let us know how you get on 

Jasmine ~ Ive never had that too    

Hows everyone else doing. Only 1 more Day To Go!!!!!!!       

xxxx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Morning girls, 

Red head sorry your not well, I had ohss last time. Hope you get better really quickly.
Kate sorry to hear your bleeding. I tested this morning as had my dates wrong BFN! We
are both devastated!

Best of luck to everyone tomorrow and sending you all the last of my Pma!
Thinking of you all girls x x x x


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Grovecottage:  I am so sorry to read your post.  Love to you both. xxx

Redhead:  Sorry to hear you are not well, but congrats on your BFP. xxx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi ladies  

Redhead - Sorry to hear you're not well, hope you recover soon, congrats on your BFP   

Jayne -   Good luck for tomorrow hun

I have to admit I tested early... yesterday I tested with a Clearblue digital and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant   I'm still in shock, I did another test this morning and it was the same.   So happy, I just hope everything is okay, I thought as soon as I got a BFP I would stop worrying  

Good luck everyone for tomorrow


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

KentishCat:  Congratulations..... x


----------



## samd24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Worzle - Sending you big big hugs and lots of love  I'm so sorry to hear your news - try and keep your chin up hun.

Janye - you too - thinking of you xxx

Redhead - sorry to hear you're in hospital - I hope they get you fixed soon - you've got to be out by Christmas.

Kentishcat - Congrats - I bet you're chuffed to bits but can understand that you still feel worried.

I haven't tested yet although I am getting desparate now - 24 hours to go.  I still have no idea whether it's gonna be positive or negative - I'm so scared.

Take care all

Lots of hugs & love to everyone

Sam xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Grovecottage ~ Gutted for you both hun     

Kentish ~ Congratulations hun, Tomorrow do you poas or go for bloods?

Abike ~ How are you doing?   

Sam ~ I wish I were scared of testing, would have saved me a fortune    

Who else has caved in and tested then? Im still showing a faint positive, fingers crossed for all of us tomorrow. I go to the hospital first thing and get the results about half 1, so no doubt i'll be on here going crazy


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

My test day is today.... I think I am going to test tomorrow morning.... 

Does it matter if it is the first urine of the day or not?

x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

One more day to go - thanks for all of the updates, Its great that we can all support each other during these testing times...

*Grovecottage* - so sorry to hear your news - my thoughts and prayers are with you,  

*Jayne71 -& Julie2001* - Im with you in the brown stuff/bleeding gang, I had some more today, rang the hospital & the useless junior fertility nurse just said - oh its probably the start of AF - talk about being blunt.  I wish I hadn't bothered to call. If I get her as my nurse tomorrow, I will probably ask for someone else - she was the same one who operated the probe thing (that they use to scan) like a plunger for getting hair out of the bath - several times I have had to say, do you mind just pulling it out gently, or are you really trying to turn me inside out !! 

Jayne re DH, dont worry I think its quite normal that they dont know quite how to be or to react. My DH uncle died overseas a few days ago, and he announced yesterday that he was going over for the funeral (flew out last night) Probably not back till Saturday (snow permitting) & then he flies out to the Far East for work on Sunday for a week!! So much for providing support......

*Red Head - * Hope your feeling better hun, and great new to hear about your faint line, hope its getting darker & darker & hey well done for still posting in hospital !!

Kentishcat81- Congrats on your BFN - looks like the tesco kits are the lucky ones, shame I dont have a tesco anywhere near me!

Kate - good luck on your faint positive turning into a big fat bold line !

Abike78 - I was always told to test with morning pee as it has the highest concentration of the hormone so is more likely to be picked up - if you feel brave, you could do one now & one tomorrow morning?? (Im being a total chicken & waiting till tomorrow at the hospital - I dont want to be alone when I get the news....)

BTW probably an obvious question, but when they do a pee test at the hospital do they give you the results straight away??

Love and best wishes to everyone else for tomorrow     - only one more sleep to go (not that I have been able to sleep for days...!)


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok today is just dragging.....hence why im constantly on here!!

Jasmine ~ I should imagine if you goto the hospital for poas then they'd tell you there and then? I do hope you get a different nurse, sounds like that one needs some people skills!! Sorry your Dh isnt going to be, but we're all here for you    Hoping its not the start of AF    

Abike ~ You have got patience is all i can say!!  I think you should do as Jasmine suggests, test now then again in the morning     

Come on Girls, we need a clean sweep of BFP's


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Kate/Jasmine:  I am at work at the moment, so no testing for me.....

funny thing is, I am not sure if I mentioned it previously or not, but I prayed again last night as I have seemed to being doing a lot recently and asked for the strength to be able to do the test and for a sign.  Not sure if it is wishful thinking, but had a dream, which woke me up at 5.00 a.m. this morning where by I (in my dream) I did 2 tests and got positives on each.  I think that this is probably wishful thinking but I think I will do it when I get home. 

If it is BFN, you can safely say I will not be going to work tomorrow......  

xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh what time are you in    Im also impatient when it comes to everyone else's result too   

Seriously though, do it when your ready. How you have managed to go to work not doing one is beyond me, hats off to you hun!!

Hope the dream comes true xxx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been here since 8 a.m. this morning, leaving at 4 today.

I think I can hold off until tomorrow morning.  I do not want to get a false result and at least that way it will give it a proper result... 

I will let you all know though, but could do with some PMA at the moment. 
xx


----------



## samd24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello girls

I'm at work tomorrow & not testing until the evening - it's gonna be the longest day EVER!!!  I just don't think I can face doing it in the morning & having a BFN - I wouldn't be able to manage & I've had too much time off work recently to have another
day off.  Plus my Dad is visiting tonight & he know's nothing about when I should be testing & I can't face doing it when he's there incase it's a NO!!  What absolute toture. 

Praying for us all - my sleeping patterns are severley affected at the mo - I really won't be able to sleep tonight.

xxx


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

hi all.  Jayne, Worzel and Grove Cottage - thinking of you, and any others who are thinking it might be a BFN this time, it's just such a horrible place to be isn't it.   

I cried for hours when AF arrived - my DH tried but in the end just didn't know what to do. It's just not the same for most blokes - sure they're upset, but they're probably more upset that you're sad than anything, which if you think about it is quite sweet. 

In the end the only thing that has helped me was deciding we will definatly have another go as soon as we can - I'm telling myself if the chances are 1 in 3 then next time must be the one. No idea how I'll cope if we get to the end of the road one day - not very well I expect, doesn't bear thinking about. 

Are any of you thinking of giving up for good or are you going to try again.....?

Those of you with BFPs well done you!! Don't mean to drag things down - you give me hope  

(Jayne71.......... DH=Dear Husband, DS=Dear Son etc - took me ages to work that one out too  )


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

I am                                                                                   for all of us tonight. I wont be able to sleep (haven't been able to sleep properly this last week anyway). Tested day before yesterday and got a very very faint double line, was initially thrilled but am absolutely petrified about testing tomorrow in case it was a false reading and i've got my hopes up.
Sending you all             . Thank you so much for helping me through this journey. It has been a weight off my mind reading all your posts and being able to offload to women who understand. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  baby dust coming your way xxxxxxxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi girls just to say that i ll still test tomorrow, howeva stll bleeding but not as much, but have been constantly since tues, so things dont look that good do they Mind you i just have a niggling feeling about the result !!!!! You know when you ve just got a feeling.... weird i know call it womens intuition!! Hey, good luck for tomorrow everyone xxx                       to all you lovely ladies as without you lot i would have gone looney weeks ago!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## macwilliams (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all

Congrats to those who have got a BFP!  
And good luck to those testing tomorrow   

It's game over for me. The brown discharge turned into AF last night. Was upset at first but back at work today and I've felt ok. This is my 3rd cycle and 2nd transfer, so hopefully next time it will be 3rd time lucky! 

Kirsty x


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

LADIES LADIES LADIES!!!!

I did the test and guess what..............

BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP


I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy.......  Currently walking around in a daze.

Just goes to show that Lister is fantastic and we would not be here if it was not for them.

Never give up hope guys. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Abike - Congrats, so happy for you    I know what you mean about walking around in a daze   lol 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Kirsty ~    to you. Hope your ok   

Ruth ~ Hope your ok   

Abike ~ Yey thats fab news!!!  Congratulations hun     

Rachel ~ Fingers crossed for you tomorrow     

Sending lots of   &    to those who have got af/bfn

And for the rest of us, can you believe test day is almost here!!!!  Roll on tomorrow afternoon!!!

Sending luck to everyone


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow !!

*Abike78* So you caved in lol !! Congrats on you BFP  
*Mac Williams* - So sorry to hear your news hun 
*Rachel* - Will keep everything crossed for you 

Good luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow - I hope we all get a BFP          And thanks to everyone for your support, its been great to know you all out there - as someone said earlier, only women who have been through this can truley understand how challenging the process can be


----------



## Jayne71 (Sep 3, 2010)

I am going to pray for a miracle tonight     

Does anyone know about Blast - are the odds better?  Was only told this week if we had gone to blast could have had a free go...aggghhhhh

My clinic has been so unhelpful the whole way through, they just treated us like a number, I am thinking if we try again we wil go somewhere else, only prob is DH sperm frozen there!!

Good luck to you all, hope we get some sleep


----------



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Abike - Congratulation   

So I know test day is tomorrow but I couldn't wait. Just took a test. It is past 12 o' clock after all. I can't believe it, guess what?

BFP BFP BFP

It hasn't sunk in yet. 

Good luck to everyone else testing. I   its BFP's all round x x x


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

MRS:  As you can see from the time of the post..... I can't sleep either! I think it is going to be a day off work to get my head around everything. xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Girls

Mrs ~ Yey Congratultions to you too hun   

Abike ~ Hope you managed to get some sleep

Jayne ~ Yes i believe you do have better chance with Blasts as only the really strong ones will make it to day 5. I had 7 on day 3, and come day 5, 3 of those made it. The hospital gave me a 50% chance of it working, where as day 3 is about 25%. I think it depends on how many embryos you had to start with if they would go for blast, if you only had 2 then they'd put them in at day 2 or 3.. Hope its good news for you today

Good luck everyone, cant wait to get back and see lots of BFP's. We need to update the list too   
xxxxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Tested this morning - 3 different tests and got a BFP on all 3!! Am in shock and thrilled and amazed.... keep on saying it over and over in my head that i'm actaully pregnant. Feels like i have waited so long for this day to come. Very very very happy!!!! Godd luck to eveyone else and sorry to those it didn't work out for this time. Your time will come. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Congratulations, Abike, Mrs and nevergiveuphope on your    

I tested again today and got a  ... I still can't believe it   So happy  

I've got to ring my clinic today to book my first scan 

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations kentishcat! does anyone know how to get that thing along the bottom of your profile that's like a time line of your pregnancy?? xxx


----------



## waggytail (Dec 1, 2007)

HI Ladies

Have been lying low for a few days: 

Congrats to all the ladies with   fab news

Thinking of those who it hasn't worked out for.       

I feel i am a bit in the middle

AFM: not really sure what to think. I am now 9dp5dp and have been doing  test for a couple of days. They have the most most most most most faint line - a  hold up to the light line there and it is not getting any darker. I  tested at this time last time and got an obvious BFP. I also have abit  of brown stuff on wiping and AF pains. I think that maybe they tried to  take and then came away?? just my thoughts! I almost stopped all the  meds but DH persuaded me to carry on until sunday OTD. This is how crazy  it got even made DH poas to see if the line appeared very very faintly  anyway (would have been a miracle!!!!!!!)     and it didn't.......

Not sure what to think. I would have expected a slighly darker line as this you really have to look very carefully to see.

I am in limbo!!!! HELP!!!!


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Julie

Thats how mine were hun, very very faint. Been to the hospital for bloods this morning and told the nurse, she said it will be faint at this time. Why dont you do a clearblue digit. No holding it upto the light then          

xxxx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Julie - I agree with Kate, a Clearblue digital will give you a more accurate result, I tested two days early with a CB digi and still got a positive result, good luck       

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test         

Lots of       for those with negative results


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Dear Fertility family

Ive been to the hospital this morning and unfortunately its a BFN      

Im truly gutted - not sure what to think, say, do - just sat here in a daze  

Congrats to all the latest posts who tested positive - you give us hope that miracles can happen


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry Jasmine, sending you lots of


----------



## Jayne71 (Sep 3, 2010)

BFN for me as I guessed.  Too gutted to talk, don't know what went wrong, had 2 grade one embryos, I feel like a complete failure and no one around me understands


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Jayne & Jasmine, Gutted for you both, sending lots of    

We're all here for you if you want to chat    I know its hard, esp when people around you dont understand   

xxxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Jayne 

I understand - and all of us in the 3rd Dec gang - 

The nurse reminded me not to take it personally - Ie it wasnt 'Me' that failed - it was the embies... cant say its helping...

Ive tried to be pragmatic & book in for a follow up consultation - actually it was rather sweet , I texted my consultant with the news, and he txt me back - but two mins later he must have had a change of heart and called me as well to offer his condolences, so i feel a little less like a was on a production line  

Also booked an appointment for my rubella injection, so at least I wont have that hanging over me as well

Stay strong & focussed - as demonstrated by all the BFP, miracles can happen, its was just not our turn yet    

Kate - thanks for


----------



## samd24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well girls - I caved in a did my test last night and........................I got a BFP & it truly was a BF one - the line was really clear.

I'm absolutely godsmacked - I was totally convinced it was a no!!  I am in a bit of dream I think.  Will do another one tomorrow (Sat am) just to double check.  I haven't told a soul yet - it feels so weird.

I'm so, so sorry to those of you who did get a positive too, I can only imagine how you must be feeling - heartbroken I should imagine.  I'm sending all my love, hugs and thoughts to you and thinking of you all.


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

samd24:  congratulations hunni!!!

To everyone that has been experiencing BFN's I am so sorry.  It is the awfulist thing you can go through.  I really hope that you find the strength to be able to try again.  Not only does his have a emotional strain, but a financial one also.

For the guys with the BFP's, I don't think we will either truly be able to stop worrying until we have had our scans.  I do not need a HCG blood test, do any of you?  I am going to have one, just to put my mind at rest!

I have done 4 tests.....  All BFP!!!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi sorry i am not normally on this thread but have been keeping an eye on it.  


cong to those of you who have had bfp


I am so so sorry to the ones who have not been lucky enough this time, i just wanted to say that my consultant said its like rolling a dice and wanting it to land on 6, some people get it strait away and others have to throw it a few more times for it to land on 6.  Basically as long as there are no unknown issues you just have to plug away at it.  After 3 failed cycles that saying has always stayed with me and given me hope.  Remember to look after yourself and listen to your body and mind and dont feel that you need to be "ok" strait away cos this is not realistic. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

So good to read all your posts, thank god hospitals have internet access even if it is slow! It's not possible to remember who got a happy result and who didn't as it's taken 40 mins to read the posts since my last post so i will properly look when i get out of here (whenever that will be!). 

Just wanted to say huge congratulations to all those with a BFP   and massive condolonces to those without. I know nothing we say can make you feel better but hang on in their for next time around. My thoughts are with you all  I just wish I'd written down your results as i read them so that i could message you all personally x

I have asked DH to bring a tesco HPT in later as it was still a feint line this morning when i tested, but stronger than wed but hopefully the clinic ones are feinter.

For those of you still to test, wishing you all the luck in the world.

Thanks to everyones posts, it is keeping me sane in here but my arms are now killing me so i must stop typing!

one last thing, the water in here now tastes of chlorine but it didn't when i first came in so assuming this is a pregnancy symptom, anyone else had this?


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Sam Congratulations     

Abike ~ Thats the only way my hospital test is with the Hcg tests. Only half an hour to go for my results!!!!!!!  Then if its positive, i'll go for another one next friday, then a scan the week later. I do like the hcg tests as it gives a good indication as to wether or not the pregnancys going to be viable, and with having 3 early mc (all had low hcg levels) I just cant wait to get the results of this one. Hoping its good numbers!     


xxxx


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

Jasmine, Jayne and any others who got are in that very bad place today. I have been there and it really is a numbers game. If possible start the ball rolling to try again. That may begin with a holiday then booking treatment or allow yourself a little time to grieve then move forward. You will get there.

To thosre with bfp well done takes a while to sink in.

I did a cb digital test on Tuesday and got a bpf but waited to today to do another one and yes its still "Pregnant 1-2" . 4 years and £10000 later I hope it sticks. I am pleased but a bit spaced out.


Sarah x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Sarah ~ Congratulations, fab news    

Ive just got my results, BFP!!  And i thought my blood results would be low as the line on the hpt was so faint, but theyve come back at 105 so thats fab!!!

xxxx


----------



## waggytail (Dec 1, 2007)

HI Ladies

Just catching up. 

Kate - thats fab news   and gives me hope with my very very faint lines!!! When was your ET?

Mid Sarah - congrats also on you BFP - you must be so thrilled!!!  

Red head - congrats too x  

Coweyes - I agree with you on the luck thing - sometimes the top grade embies don't make it and the others do and visa versa there seems to be no rhyme or reason in this game!!

Abike - congrats on you 4   's noting wrong with serial testing!!!

Sam - great news x

Jasmine - I'm so sorry - I know that nothing I say will help at this point but once you've taken some time I'm sure you and DP will decide whats the right thing to do for you                  

Jayne- as I said to Coweyes nothing seems to make any sense with all of this - who knows why some work and others sadly don't make it. I cannot get my head around any of it x thinking of you             

Kentish cat and nevergive up hope - congrats also. 

Everyone else hope u are all ok on this day. AFM i have bought 2 more tests but got the first repsonse ones and will wait until tomorrow to test again. DH wants me to do it today but I think we will get ourselves in a pickle. Still having brown a bit gunky stuff on wiping but nothing more than that. Any of you with BFP have that?

Julie2001


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi girls just to confirm i tested at 6 am this morning and as expected    I feel i am gonna wait to have another try, done 2 cycles in a year just feel so worn and tired by the whole situation. congrats to all the   and will be keeping an eye on all the progress, Probably be back soon xxxxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Rachel ~ sorry to hear its a bfn, sending you    

Julie ~ ET was Wed 24th        

xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Just had a go at updating the list, its on Page 7. If ive got any wrong/missed anyone give me a shout xx

   To those with bfns    

xxxx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have just had my bloods done too!  In fact I have had loads....

HCG, B12, Antenatal, Full blood count... I feel like a bit of a pin cushion.

Anxiously awaiting the results now.......

xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Abike ~ Do you get your hcg blood results today?  Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Kate:

Had mine, hope you are sitting down......... they are 210.28

Not sure what it means, but I think it is good!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats to all the new BFP & hugs to the BFN – sorry cant type personals at the moment huge migrane – this crying lark is definitely no good for you, you end up feeling worse!  

Question for all those who have had BFN previously (or having one now) do you know what happens next? I understand that now the I am not taking the cyclogest, I will eventually start bleeding – do you know how long this lasts?

What effect will this have on my next period  - Mine usually starts around the 1st, so is the next period likely to be 1 Januaryish??

My consultant doesn’t want me to wait before trying again (AMH is not on my side) , so assuming I can convince DP (and myself) to give it another go, Im trying to work out timings.  I think my clinic is closed till 4 Jan and they are not accepting new treatments over Xmas   – also I really think I need a holiday.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Abike ~ Maybe theresmorethan one in there      Do keep us posted!!!

Jasmine ~ My previous have just been like a normal period, and then my cycle folows on from that one. Hope that makes sense. Hope your ok, sending     xxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats to all the new BFP - & I hope all us BFN’s are doing ok.  


Midsarah I decided to take your advice literally and decided 1 hour ago to join DH on his business trip to the Far East tomorrow! –  So i’ve just booked the tickets & now need to pack! – Just wanted to let you all know so you dont worry, as I know I was in a pretty dark place yesterday. 

Looking forwarding to hearing how all the BFP's are getting on, please keep sharing, it helps provide us with hope and reminds us what its all about – love to all


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

Jasmine3 Well Done girl that takes courage and it is that same courage that will see you through to another cycle and success!!!!!!!!!!!
Sarah x


----------



## Dondi Moon (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello Girls,

So sorry for the delay in getting onto the site again since test day its all been a bit  !! I was in tears doing my test at 5 o clock friday morning.....and left hubby to read it out. I was sure it wasnt good but much to our amazment and sheer joy we got a very vert strong  !! So over the moon I cant put it into words. We had several more since then just to be sure  

I have just been reading back through the post and to all those who got   I am sending   and lots of love, so sorry :-(

Lorra love to all the other girls celebrating their   and here to the next part of the journey. Thanks to all of you for your support during the nitemare 2 weeks, couldnt have done it without you all!!

xxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Girls

Just seeing how everyones doing. Has the news sunk in yet for those with BFP's   

 to the bfns, hope your all ok   

xxxx


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

Kate the news has sunk in and now I am on a knike edge waiting on the scan roll on Thursday. How are you?
Sarah x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Wow, is it your scan on Thursday? Thats quick    Mind you, will that be you classed as 6 weeks then      Ive had a blood test again and alls good with the hcg, (doesnt stop the constant knicker checking tho   )  and got my scan on the 21st   

Keep me posted   

xxx


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

I haven't had any blood tests but have been buying the cb digital and they now say pregnant 3+ so things are rising. I am even checking my knickers in public!!!! bloody cyclgest!!!! 
Sarah x


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Midsarah, Kate - Good luck with your scans, i've got mine on the 20th, it's still sinking in  

Congrats Dondimoon  

  To everyone who got BFN, hope you're doing okay  

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Guys

I am so sorry that I have not posted on here for a while and I hope that everyone is well.

I had a scan yesterday and am 6 weeks and 4 days and saw a heartbeat, so am very very happy about that.  I hope that everyone is preparing for Christmas and I hope that everyone is well. 

xxx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats Abike   I also had my scan yesterday   it was amazing seeing the tiny hearbeat for the first time. I'm 6 weeks and 6 days and I'm due 10th August... so happy   

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Girls   

Abike & Kentish ~ Thats great news!

I had my scan today, im 6w and 4 days, due the 12th August    Think We're all due round about the same time. 

Come August we'll be doing a list to see who's first   

Hope all the others are doing good, it'll be nice to keep chatting seeing as though we're all at the same stage   

xxxx


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd check in and see if anyone is still posting. I also had a scan yesterday, I am 6 weeks and 6 days today. Kentishcat, I'm also due on 10th August. 
There is only one in there which I am quite pleased about as it should make this one stronger. There is a small sac left over from the one that didn't take but the other is showing a strong heartbeat. I have been up and down for the last two weeks, not helped as I was signed off work after the OHSS and had far too much thinking time on my hands. I had to stay in hospital for 6 days and looked like I was 9 months pregnant, I had several people ask when I was due! Thankfully I am back at work today but only working tomorrow and then on leave til 4th Jan, it's a hard life! It's been lovely to rest for the start of the pregnancy. I am falling asleep late afternoon and early evening and eating a lot of crap!
I'm quite pleased there is a left over sac as they want to keep an eye on it and rescan me in 2 weeks. As I've had two missed miscarriages before both stopped growing around 6 weeks, I will not be happy until the next scan but feeling positive it's going to work this time.
Great to hear about your scans girls, congratulations to you all. Good luck midsarah for Thursday.
I have been searching for clues of the sex on the chinese lunar calendar but different sites say different things.
Is anyone going to get the flu jab?


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Thanks Red head it was my scan last thursday and I am also due on the 10th if any of you move to another thread please let me know. Next scan 5/01 hope all will be ok for all of us.
Sarah x


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I've had a very scary morning, this pregnancy is causing a lot of stress so far! I woke up to a massive bleed, thankfully the clinic got me in for a scan an hour after calling them and No 1 embryo is still doing well, I'm 8 weeks today and he or she still has a heartbeat and is the correct size but No 2 that didn't ever properly form is on its way out. The clinic did not seem too worried but I'm back on bed rest until 48 hours after the bleeding has stopped. Looks like I'll be staying in for New Year's Eve this year as it haven't stopped yet! The clinic have been very kind and booked me in for another scan next Wednesday, but feeling positive and hoping we've got one little fighter in there. 
Hope everyone else is OK. Roll on another 4 weeks for the 12 week scan!
Take care x


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

What a terrible shock thank goodness there is a little fighter in there getting stronger,good luck. I also have my next scan on Wed.
Speak then
Sarah x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Girls   

Sorry to hear about your bleeding Red Head. It is positive that you have seen the heartbeat, you have got a little fighter in there. I know wednesday will feel like forever away but sending lots of     

Sarah ~ Good luck for your next scan too   


xxxx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

HELLO LADIES!!!!

I am so sorry I have not been on for soooooooooo long.  I have been having a little bit of a rough time of it and trying to keep my head down.

I will catch up on personals later, but I just wanted to say that I am thinking of you all and I hope that this is all your year!!!!!

Lots of love.


Nicky


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Abike - Sorry you've been having a rough time, hope you're okay    xxxx


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

Hope you're OK Abike.
midsarah, hope the scan went OK. My 9 week scan on the 5th Jan showed a little blob still with a heartbeat so all is still going to plan. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, just can't wait for the 12 week scan and to get out of my work trousers and into some maternity clothes!


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Girls

Thanks for your messages.

I am pleased to see that you are all progressing along nicely.  

I have just been feeling a little emotional recently, but that is too be expected.  Doctor has said it could also be down to the steroids as well, as when you are on them for a long time it can effect your emotionally.

Other than that things have been ok. Been worrying about everything twinge and pang, but again, that is too be expected.

We have had 2 scans so far. One at 5 weeks and one at 7 weeks where we saw that heartbeat.  Our next one is 20th Jan which is our 11 week scan.

Does anyone else suffer some cramps?  


xxx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Abike -    After everything we have to go through to get our BFP worrying about every twinge is normal. I'm so worried about everything and worried i'm doing too much  

I had mild cramps between 5-7 weeks was told it's normal, it's your womb expanding for the baby.  

Redhead - Glad your scan went well and all is okay   hope the bleeding has stopped now.  

Sarah - Hope your scan went well  

AFM - I've got a private scan tomorrow my next NHS scan isn't until i'm 13 weeks, I can't wait that long I need one for reassurance. My first scan was at 6 weeks, it feels like i've been pregnant forever   The time between scans is going so slowly. Maybe after my scan tomorrow I can relax a bit. 

Has anyone had or having the swine flu jab?


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

KentishCat:

Hi

I feel the same about the scans.  They do not do private scans in Guernsey.  In fact I was taken into hospital last week due to the fact they thought I had a blood clot on my lung!  Thank god I haven't and it is just me panicking I think.

I too feel like I have been pregnant for ages and am hoping that after next week my mind will be at rest as well.  I am sure if there was something wrong we would know about it by now!  My Gynae/Specialist says that once you have seen a heartbeat, you have a 95% chance of going full term, so I am taking comfort from that.

I had my flu jab on the day I found out I was pregnant.  I would suggest you all have one.

xxx


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi All 
I will have my flu jab once I get to 12 weeks. 
9 week scan went well next one on the 28th.
We all have been pregnant forever!! its because we know about it even before we have conceived. Remember we satarted this process at the beginning of Nov.
Has anyone moved to other threads?
Sarah x x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Greetings All

I hope you dont mind me nosing back on this thread – I just wanted to see how you are all doing! 

Great to hear things are going well for all of you and you have been able to see your babies on your scans – must have been amazing!

I started my next IVF cycle pretty much straight away and had EC yesterday (Friday 14th Jan)- I had 8 eggs fertilised this time (compared to 2 last) so Im keeping my fingers crossed, I had the dreaded call from the clinic this morning to say most of them were ‘irregular shaped’   so  they are keeping an eye on them – If any are viable Im hoping to have ET on Monday.
Please keep your fingers crossed for me – and keep posting – its soooo lovely to hear how you are all getting on

 
Jx


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Jasmine3 - Hope ET went well, good luck for OTD         I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd see if anyone was still posting. 

Jasmine3 - wishing you all the luck in the world. I hope it's not too late but I will keep my fingers crossed anyway.

kentishcat - I've not had my flu jab yet as like midsarah I wanted to wait until 12 weeks. I still don't want to have it but I know I should! Did anyone suffer with any symptoms? 

We had our 12 week scan a week ago, I couldn't have been more nervous but luckily everything seems to be OK, they have allowed me to have a 16 week scan as I was panicking so much. I think this is going to be the most scanned baby ever, we've had 4 scans already. 

Abike - I am also worrying about every twinge. I've had some really painful ones on my side which the clinic said was my ovary and not to worry about any pains in my side as I still have cysts and my ovary was overstimulated.

Oh and I'm so pleased to be off the progesterone, no more wet farts! Sorry, probably too much information!
Take care all x


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Red Head - I had my Swine Flu jab when I was 11 weeks, I as told to have it ASAP as my surgery were running out of vaccines. The nurse who did the jab said it's safe to have it at any stage of pregnancy but i've heard advice that it's better to wait until after 12 weeks. My midwife was unhelpful, she said it was up to me whether I had it or not. She told me to do my own research online which I did but I found so much conflicting advice it was hard to make an informed decision. I was really nervous when I had it but everything at my last scan was okay. I was worried i'd hurt the baby   I would advise you to take the next day off work after the jab as I felt unwell and fainted   The midwife and doctors don't think it was down to the jab   I know fainting is common in early pregnancy but i've never fainted since being pregnant. I think it was a reaction to the jab, I know other people who had it and didn't suffer any side effects. I am glad I had it now and it protects the baby after birth as well.  

So glad your scan went well and everything with your little one is okay   Your due date is the same day as mine! At my last scan they moved my due date a day forward though!   Good luck for your 16 week scan!


----------



## Red head (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Kcat, I must admit I forgot all about it and it's probably not worth it now.

I just wondered if anyone had felt anything yet? I'm not sure if I have just felt something or not, could be wind!

Is anyone going to ask what they are having? I'm guessing your 20 week scans are coming up, ours is not until 29th March so we have a few more weeks to think it over. DH wants to find out but I'm not so sure.


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi redhead, My 20 week scan is on the 28th March, we don't want to find out the sex, don't want to spoil the surprise. I have a feeling it's going to be a girl   Good luck with your scan  

I've been feeling some fluttering movements from about 16 weeks, it's a strange but good feeling   At first I thought it was wind   but feeling it a lot more now! xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

This thread will now be locked as the 2ww boards are merely for the 2ww

Ladies with BFP please find the thread below which will direct you to the trimester boards

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255423.250

Em


----------

